

A Proof That P Is Not Equal To NP? - bdr
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2010/08/08/a-proof-that-p-is-not-equal-to-np/

======
dreeves
Edit: I see I'm in the wrong thread. Everyone else is over here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1585850>

Here's what Lance Fortnow just tweeted: "Much ado about an unverified proof.
The word 'must' is troubling. I'll let others check it carefully."

Fortnow wrote this popular article in the Communications of the ACM on the
status of the P=NP problem: <http://www.cs.uchicago.edu/~fortnow/papers/pnp-
cacm.pdf>

------
drcode
this has to be the world record for most dupes in a single day :)

